# Samsung Qled help. Right half of screen is significantly darker



## TK110517 (10 mo ago)

What caused this and is there a fix?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If the set is new, contact Samsung for warranty support.


----------



## TK110517 (10 mo ago)

Corday said:


> If the set is new, contact Samsung for warranty support.


It's a 2019 😞


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What is the model number?









RU7100 Screen Dark on the Right Side


Hi all, I'm having an issue with my un55ru7100fxza TV screen where the right side of the screen is far darker than the rest of the screen, the lower right corner is also darker than the top right corner. I've tried different external devices/sources, ran through the diagnostic options...




us.community.samsung.com













How to Fix a TV Screen that is Too Dark (STEPS) - Volt Fixer


Why is my TV screen so dark? The picture on a TV screen can appear too dark if the theatrical mode is turned on in the settings, if the backlight



voltfixer.com


----------



## TK110517 (10 mo ago)

SpywareDr said:


> What is the model number?


QN43Q60RAFXZA


----------



## TK110517 (10 mo ago)

SpywareDr said:


> RU7100 Screen Dark on the Right Side
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm having an issue with my un55ru7100fxza TV screen where the right side of the screen is far darker than the rest of the screen, the lower right corner is also darker than the top right corner. I've tried different external devices/sources, ran through the diagnostic options...
> ...


Sounds like this is it. So it sounds like a design flaw and the LEDs are getting burnt out... 😕


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Bummer for sure.


----------

